# Need charger for Cyclops 15milCP Spot



## webley445 (Apr 3, 2008)

I lost the AC charger for my Thor. Does anyone know where to get one?
If not could someone check their charger and tell me what the output dc/amps are?

Perhaps I can find one if I knew the specs or maybe its just misplaced and I can see if one of my loose wall-warts fits the specs.:thinking:

TIA.


----------



## electromage (Apr 3, 2008)

I know it's 12V, and I think it's 1A, but it probably just needs to be close on the current. It's not really a "charger", it's just a typical unregulated power supply.

I've been using a 1.5A trickle-style battery charger on my larger spotlights to keep the batteries in good condition. I just pop the back cover off and clamp it to the terminals of the battery where they're not insulated.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 3, 2008)

electromage said:


> I know it's 12V, and I think it's 1A, but it probably just needs to be close on the current. It's not really a "charger", it's just a typical unregulated power supply.
> 
> I've been using a 1.5A trickle-style battery charger on my larger spotlights to keep the batteries in good condition. I just pop the back cover off and clamp it to the terminals of the battery where they're not insulated.




yep 12V 1A


----------



## webley445 (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks guys. Saw some loose wall warts in the garage and am gonna check thru them today.


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 4, 2008)

It probably actually has a bit higher output voltage than 12V. If it was exactly 12V it wouldn't be able to fully charge a 12V SLA. oo:


----------



## Patriot (Apr 4, 2008)

My other "charger" is 12V and 600mah with alligator clips. As these guys already mentioned, any 12V supply will work but less current may be better for smaller batteries. If you want to use the external plug-in feature you can adapt that style plug to any charger with some quick soldering if you need or want to.

For the charger a hobby shop or RC airplane store would work. They use small 12V batteries for starting gas engines.

For the plug connector which works with your spotlight Radio Shack will most likely have those, just bring your spotlight in so that you get the correct size.


----------



## electromage (Apr 5, 2008)

Stereodude said:


> It probably actually has a bit higher output voltage than 12V. If it was exactly 12V it wouldn't be able to fully charge a 12V SLA. oo:



They count on the fact that the output voltage increases as the current decreases - darn near 16V open-circuit on some of them. Yes, they're poor at charging batteries, but they're cheap. That's why I use a battery charger, it charges the battery faster, and holds it at 13.2V, which is not high enough to cause damage.

The HID Thor (Costco/HF) has a battery charger built in.


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 5, 2008)

electromage said:


> They count on the fact that the output voltage increases as the current decreases - darn near 16V open-circuit on some of them. Yes, they're poor at charging batteries, but they're cheap.


The charger for my 10MCP Thor-X has an open circuit voltage of 17.56V. The charger for my Sam's Club PoB HID is just over 18V open circuit. oo:

My point was if the OP gets a nice switching power supply that has a tightly regulated 12V output it won't fully charge his light.


----------



## electromage (Apr 5, 2008)

Stereodude said:


> The charger for my 10MCP Thor-X has an open circuit voltage of 17.56V. The charger for my Sam's Club PoB HID is just over 18V open circuit. oo:
> 
> My point was if the OP gets a nice switching power supply that has a tightly regulated 12V output it won't fully charge his light.



Ah, that's true then.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 5, 2008)

There is one here: http://www.batterystation.com/gelcell.htm

called the Battery Tender Junior. I looks nice and has alligator clips. It's also multi-mode. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## electromage (Apr 5, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> There is one here: http://www.batterystation.com/gelcell.htm
> 
> called the Battery Tender Junior. I looks nice and has alligator clips. It's also multi-mode.
> 
> What do you guys think?



That looks very similar to the one I use. Mine is called the BatteryMINDer, similar name too, but I don't think they're made by the same company.


----------

